# EMERGENCY: is a peavey KB series amp suitable for an electric-acoustic guitar?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, a friend at work offered me a peavey kb2 amp for a very good price. I intend to use it for my Tak eg128sc electro-acoustic guitar. Is it suitable? Please respond as soon as possible because someone else is interested in the amp and I need to give a reply soon. Thanks in advance.:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It will work, it just wont sound as good as an acoustic amp i dont think.

I think my friend used his for his electric guitar, or we used it for the PA... I can't remember.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*KB amp*

I used one with an electric a long time ago and it would cut out out when the signal was too high.Not sure if it was the amp itself or the fact that i was using it with the electric.The amp was fine with a keyboard,so i think you should wait and get the proper amp,unless you are getting it for a steal!!


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you guys for your precious help..Any more opinions please?:bow:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Unless you're playing a gig tonight and need an amp, or like marcos said, the deal is too good to turn down, I would wait.

You can play your Tak just fine unplugged until you find a decent amp at a price that's suitable for you.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

It's in mint condition and he asked for 150 cad$.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you're playing places with a PA, just buy an acoustic DI and use that


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

I just needed it for home practice.:smile:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a Yorkville keyboard amp for my acoustic and it works great. It's also come in handy over the years for a number of other applications. On stage it served as my monitor as needed.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Back when I was in a band I used a couple of Peavey KB-300s for my Roland VG-8 and my GR-33 guitar synth. I also used to run my Rockman XP-100 through it as well and everything sounded great but I never tried putting a corded electric or acoustic guitar through it. The thing to remember about these keyboard amps is they're more of a "full range' amplifier. The KB-300s even had a mic input on the front. So to answer your question, sure you can put your acoustic through it and I think you'll find that the amp will be well suited to it and will reproduce the full range of the acoustic quite well.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The KB should work just fine. As Kenmac noted it's a full range design, essentially a 'PA in a box' and will work great for an acoustic electric.

gtrguy


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help. I told my friend to sell his amp to the other guy and I got myself a Yorkville 100K that I found on Kijiji.ca for 150$ used. I tried it and is sounded really marvellous. Thanks again for everyone. :smile:


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

I can tell you guys this thing sounds really perfect. I contacted the company and they sent me the manual and history of this amp. It was made from 1988 untill 1994. The selling price was 550$ back then. It has a 12" speaker and a tweeter to provide 100 watts of superb quality sound. Whenever I plug my tak I start playing then hours go by just like that! If you need an amp and found one of these try it you won't regret it. Its a Yorkville Stage100K. Thanks again. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's great. Mine is the bigger brother, 200K with a 15" and horn. Lots of input options and basic EQ. Add an ME30, or separate chorus and delay pedals up front and you're good to go for anything.

Congrats


----------

